# Help? Limited Atonement and Evangelism...



## Afore_Prepared (Mar 16, 2005)

Greetings, PB...

One of the greatest joys of my extremely short time now as a Christian has been sharing my faith with the average man on the street. My issue lies in my recent convictions regarding Reform theology - How do I alter my overall witnessing style (It's already dynamic based on the person I'm talking to) to reflect the L in TULIP?

Prior to the Reformed shift in my thinking, I had been an advocate of the "Way of the Master", as taught by Ray Comfort and Kirk Cameron. I still agree with much of it, especially showing people how God really sees them with the Law and telling them that God commands them to repent and obey the Gospel, but I cannot in good conscience pull everyone into the courtroom analogy and tell them that Jesus paid their fine - that may in fact be untrue. What do I substitute? How do I portray the Atonement in a way that they can understand and take personally, while at the same time making sure I don't inadvertantly tell a reprobate that his sins have been paid for? I still want to share the judgment of God and the mercy of the Cross through God-given repentance and faith, but I need to do so in a way that is not offensive to what I now know to be theologically correct.

This actually has been such an issue that it has kept me from witnessing recently... Please help me get this cleared up, that I may return to the furtherance of the Kingdom!

Thanks 

[Edited on 3-16-2005 by Afore_Prepared]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 16, 2005)

If you want to work the "L" into every gospel encounter, the easiest is to use a statement and a question (I find):

Christ paid the penalty for sin only for those who would believe on him (embelish as you like) - do _you_ believe?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 16, 2005)

I say things like "Jesus came to die for sinners" or "Jesus died for all those who believe in Him" etc...
I can't really imagine a scenario where I would be tempted to say, in an evangelistic setting, "Jesus died for all of you!"


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2005)

Andrew,

Keep it simple and biblical - read Acts and notice the content of all the sermons/speeches (Peter; Stephen; Paul.) Example: Paul's presentation in Acts 17 applied to gentiles. 

Effective evangelism is better achieved through relationships - not formulas, really. It may come down to you explaining what Paul was preaching or the details of the atonement to someone totally new to Christian ideas. This means you'll have to be on your toes and have studied the doctrine of atonement, etc. Remember, it says we are to "teach" "make disciples" (learners).....

A wonderful tool to have on hand is one of the catechisms (Heidelberg; Belgic) - with Scripture references. Everthing is organized and at hand.

Please don't fret about your skill and presentation abilities...the Lord uses our most inept efforts...but do "study to show yourself approved - a workman, not needing to be ashamed; rightly dividing the Word of Truth." 2 Tim. 2



Robin


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow I'm glad somebody asked this question. I have been wondering about this a lot over the last two days.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2005)

Its a tough question because at least for me coming from an arminian background. I just tell people jokingly Im the only person who doesnt have a free will. They think Im nuts there the ones who think they can out wit God. 

blade


----------



## Afore_Prepared (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the responses, everyone! In regards to this :

"If you want to work the "L" into every gospel encounter"

No, I definitely think this would be like trying to feed a herd of buffalo to a newborn... I was merely looking for a way to present the Atonement without potentially lying.

"I can't really imagine a scenario where I would be tempted to say, in an evangelistic setting, "Jesus died for all of you!"

No, I've not yet tried an open-air with this.... Thankfully God saved me from that Arminian nightmare beforehand! They really do believe beyond a shadow of a doubt that Jesus did atone for the sins of everyone - They just don't follow that thought through to having justified sinners in Hell.

I will re-open Acts again and study. It certainly wasn't as if I was just going to charge out there as another fool with tracts and a "Jesus loves you" attitude. Mercifully, God never even allowed me to seriously consider that man-centered gospel. Even as an Arminian, my message was never very "seeker friendly."

My area in particular is VERY Roman Catholic, with almost 9 out of 10 people honestly believing they will earn heaven for having been a good person. Even scarier are those that are counting on their "god's" goodness to save them from Hell, when in fact it is God's VERY goodness that will see to it that they are punished. Please pray with me that God would liberate His own from that works-based trap as soon as possible. Racine really needs more faithful workers who are unafraid to speak the truth in love to these people, and more "alive" churches with faithful and zealous pastors. Most residents have lived here their whole lives, and are thus unwilling to potentially lose those friendships due to a sound Biblical witness.

It sure is easier to talk to God about men than it is to talk to men about God...

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 17, 2005)

I agree with Webmaster and if I may add my own thoughts. On one hand I don't know if I would systematically try to work it into the equation every time. However, it has intensely permeated my thinking so I really don't think about working it in. I vieow myself as an ambassador of my King trying to implore the rebels to lay down their arms of rebellion and plead for mercy. I would really recommend that you listen to John Gerstner to learn how to incorporate high-octane Calvinism into your evangelism. John Piper is good, too.


----------



## Afore_Prepared (Mar 17, 2005)

Gerstner you say? I have but one book of his at the moment - "Dispensationalism: Wrongly Dividing The Word Of Truth" 

It's like 2 down on my reading list, following Owen's Death of Death and Zanchius' Absolute Predestination.

What of Gerstner's and Piper's should I look into?

"I view myself as an ambassador of my King trying to implore the rebels to lay down their arms of rebellion and plead for mercy."

Romantic... You should call that Draught Horsus Victor, no? :bigsmile:


----------



## kevin.carroll (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Afore_Prepared_
> Greetings, PB...
> 
> One of the greatest joys of my extremely short time now as a Christian has been sharing my faith with the average man on the street. My issue lies in my recent convictions regarding Reform theology - How do I alter my overall witnessing style (It's already dynamic based on the person I'm talking to) to reflect the L in TULIP?
> ...



I live and die by the acrostic KISS...if you know what I mean. The average person with whom you share Christ is not going to be ready for such mature theology, though some will. I agree with those who say generic things like, "Christ died for sinners/His people" or whatever. But I'll bet you a donut that the average person with whom you share the Gospel is not going to ask you about this point.

A good resource for Reformed evangelism is J.I. Packer's Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God. I heartily reccomend it.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> A good resource for Reformed evangelism is J.I. Packer's Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God. I heartily reccomend it.


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's an excellent treatise on how the Reformed do evangelism - by Kim Riddlebarger:


http://www.christreformed.org/resources/sermons_lectures/00000069.shtml?main

Andrew - it is weighty work, indeed, to reach those confident of their own righteousness.....it is tough to get past strong emotions. Caring and humility is required to explain to those the perils of hell as they are already trusting in a false hope. I agree with Jacob that it's ultimately necessary to proclaim that they must "throw down their weapons"....but HOW this is done is the personal struggle.

May God guide you....and all of us....

Robin


----------



## Afore_Prepared (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks, everyone... I'll stick that Piper book on my read list, and I'm re-reading Acts now.


----------

